# Balance Withings WS30 configuration wi-fi après coup



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une balance Withings WS30.

Au moment de la configuration, je n'ai pu la connecter à mon réseau wi-fi car la connexion au réseau a échoué. Alors, j'ai choisi "Je n'ai pas de réseau wi-fi". Donc elle n'est connectée qu'en Bluetooth. 

Le problème est connu : le filtrage des adresses MAC de la Livebox. Et après avoir beaucoup cherché, j'ai trouvé l'adresse MAC de la balance (pour info, sur l'étiquette dans le compartiment à piles). Je l'ai ajoutée à la liste des adresses MAC autorisées dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox.

Je voudrais retenter la configuration wi-fi mais je ne trouve pas comment on fait.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Janvier 2014)

Cela se passe dans ton appli mobile. Il faut d'abord connecter la balance en bluetooth à son tel puis de lancer l'appli Withings. C'est assez simple, même si c'est pas hyper pratique de passer par le bluetooth d'abord. La WS 50 fonctionne de la même façon.
Tout est expliqué ici.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2014)

J'ai trouvé.

Dans l'application iPhone, il faut aller sur mes appareils puis Installer un produit Withings. En suivant la procédure on arrive à l'étape de la configuration wi-fi.

Maintenant elle est connectée.


----------

